
Urban Darwinism: How Species Are Evolving to Survive in Cities - sohkamyung
https://e360.yale.edu/features/urban-darwinism-how-species-are-evolving-to-survive-in-cities
======
sixstringtheory
Planet Earth II has an episode about this as well. Can’t remember if they
mention the darwinsm aspect, but pretty sure I remember the Anthropocene term
was introduced.

